# Diagonal bars on a scaffold



## Iansky (Apr 29, 2012)

The diagonal bars that are on scaffold,the ones on the walkway, what is the main use for them.
1)Is it to give the scaffold more strength.
2)To make it more rigid.
3)Or is just to stop the vertical poles from going away from each other.
Or all of the above


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

The 3 reasons you posted are essentially the same thing, so either one or all.


----------



## Iansky (Apr 29, 2012)

*Diagonal bars*

You can make something more ridgid, but does not inprove the strength, less ridgid means more strength.
We have had a hell of a storm in South Wales,big trees down, lamp posts down,what bent with the wind stayed up.Because they were less ridgid
What i wanted to know, was what is the main reason for the horizontal bar, prhaps there are various reasons, or they may be all of them.
I thought the main reason was to stop the horizontal bars from going away from each other, my friend said the main reason was to make it more ridgid.
The Samurai Swords bends, but it still the best sword, but yet made of various layers, cast iron is strong but can break with a hard tap.
Perhaps you are correct it may be the 3 of them, but has my mate said if its to ridgid, it will cause unseen fractures in the steel.
My mate and me always argue.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:blink:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> :blink:


Words work as well as :thumbsup::thumbup::laughing::no::shifty::w00t::shutup:

I tried to post all 90 something smiley's but I am limited to 10. >insert smiley<

To op all I know is without cross braces it won't stand up. Also if you only have one cross brace on and three tiers up you get some sketchy pucker factor in your pants.

Cole


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

It kind of holds everything together


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Try erecting one without them. I'm pretty sure you'll quickly find out the correct answer.


----------



## Iansky (Apr 29, 2012)

*Cross bar*



Cole82 said:


> Words work as well as :thumbsup::thumbup::laughing::no::shifty::w00t::shutup:
> 
> I tried to post all 90 something smiley's but I am limited to 10. >insert smiley<
> 
> ...


Thanks, all 3


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

triangles are stronger the rectangles


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

That sounds like a test question for a contractor license. Are you cheating on your test?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Gus Dering said:


> That sounds like a test question for a contractor license. Are you cheating on your test?



We have a winner!!!! :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I worked as a scaffolder in the UK for a bit and a few of the guys called them shear bars/poles. They stop the scaffolding from collapsing under lateral loads so they keep it all upright and stiff.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Those bars are called 'goosers'......and aid in (2) and (3).........


----------



## Stock (Jun 16, 2009)

Rockmonster said:


> Those bars are called 'goosers'......and aid in (2) and (3).........


Stiffeners and rakers


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't they also help keep you from falling off?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> Don't they also help keep you from falling off?


Nope they are guard rails.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

If you dont know the reason for putting the bracing on a scaffold you probably dont need to be erecting them. :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> Words work as well as :thumbsup:
> 
> I tried to post all 90 something smiley's but I am limited to 10. >insert smiley<
> 
> ...


1 smiley was all i needed instead of the 3000 letters that were posted in this thread

you people need to learn how to communicate without paragraph after paragraph of pointless words:wacko:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

After rereading through this, I realize I don't have a clue what we are all talking about. I think this thread is going in a few different directions. Horizontal, diagonal, straight, vertical....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> you people need to learn how to communicate without paragraph after paragraph of pointless words:wacko:


----------



## Stock (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.hsa.ie/eng/Publications_and_Forms/Publications/Construction/CoP_for_Access_and_Working_Scaffolds.pdf

Enjoy......................


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Stock said:


> http://www.hsa.ie/eng/Publications_and_Forms/Publications/Construction/CoP_for_Access_and_Working_Scaffolds.pdf
> 
> Enjoy......................


Lol file is too big keeps crashing my iPad. Must be the same version as the UK one as that was stupid large too.


----------



## Stock (Jun 16, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Lol file is too big keeps crashing my iPad. Must be the same version as the UK one as that was stupid large too.


Why not get some thing that works...............:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Stock said:


> Why not get some thing that works...............:laughing:


Mines the one that "just crashes"


----------

